# Maybe I'm missing something(info needed)



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is this car hot all of a sudden ??? Did new information about rarity come out that was not known before. I used to be on top of this stuff but have been slacking as of late.
Thanks in advance for the thoughts.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-Speed-Steer...350429629184?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item51973bcb00


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Holy carp, really? I bought that one and the #14 red/orange/yellow/white Magnum, both with Speed Steer chassis, at an antique store last summer for something like $7 each. Guess I did pretty good... :thumbsup:

Seriously, I have no idea. I actually checked finished auctions on that car last year after I got it and I seem to recall it being like a $30 car. NOT an expert here, just relaying what I remember...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That #20 Tbird is the most brittle AFX body I have ever seen.
Crashed one and broke it, the other one broke in my box.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I have one that broke the left front fender at the A-pillar, but I superglued that dadgum thing back together and it looks great. First one to PayPal me $100 gets it! :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! I think I have one in the back lot...RM


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a couple I will gladly sell for $153 bucks each.

I also saw an Aurora grandstand going for $57+ today, I bought 3 units for $10-12 bucks about 4 months ago.

Cant believe some of the prices on E-bay

Boosted


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

NtxSLOTCARS is right, that is the most brittle AFX body. In the T-Jet line it is the Tan-colored ones.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It must have been the blue plastic alright. The 6-wheel elf is almost as bad. I took Bill Hall's advice and painted a little Testor's 3502 (? Can't remember the # this early) on the inside of the body of the T-bird. It soaked it up and after 4 coats (letting it dry completely between coats) it is no longer as brittle.
I have 4 or 5 of these T-bird bodies, I see them often and pick em up at yard sales and such. Never paid more than $10 with a chassis. Someone out there wanted it really badly:freak:

-Paul


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I had the brittle body experience also. I have never heard of the Testor's coating, I will have to give that a try if I get a replacement.
I would like to have another one of these bodies if anyone has one for sale... but I'm interested in one for $10 and not the one for $153+!!! LOL

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe the "New body, new chassis" has something to do with the high price tag?


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Could be they thought it was the rare Aurora Orange Magnet Super G+ version with a different chassis and didn't know that color scheme is White/Red/Orange/Yellow #20? I recall years back that dealers could get the blue scheme SpeedSteer #20 T-bird body easily through REH so it isn't that rare. Crazy madness on there I tell you.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

2 people really wanted it & 1 gave up around 150.00

o***r( 1284) US $153.50 Member Id: r***e( 215) US $151.00 

Testor's 3502 is that in a small bottle? great idea!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have sold a few for decent money,but not 150.00


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> That #20 Tbird is the most brittle AFX body I have ever seen.
> Crashed one and broke it, the other one broke in my box.


So did mine!  Heck, I picked up four of those back a few years ago for $20 bux off epay. Glued the front wheels straight and added a steel pin and ran the bejeezus out of them.  rr


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll give you $150.00 for one like this !!!


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Actually I would like to see AFX Racing find that mold again. It was used way back in the early times of Tomy AFX around 1986 with a better type of plastic I assume and put under their new Turbo chassis. They could do a retro series and paint one up in that very rare color scheme as pictured above!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah I'm with you guys I'd love to see someone (hint hint) repop that car & paintjob. Such a cool car.

Now this next thing isn't this that dan guy everyone keeps saying to stay away from? He has one of those thunderbirds but nobody seems to even wanna touch this guys stuff.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-AFX-Thu...200568829886?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2eb2d577be

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Yowsersers !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-SPEED-STEER...110645883638?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19c30232f6


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

Dont know why, maybe the color combo?


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

222.50 ... this is a bad joke right?

:freak:



This is just completely insane

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess there is still a sucker born every minute. But I'm not a collector. If I were I would still have the 50 or more aurora and Tyco pro HO cars of my youth. I buy slot cars for one reason and that is to race them. Several years ago I posted a Union 1/24 scale kit of a Chaparral 2E on E-bay hoping to get $20-$30 for it. For some reason two bidders got in a war over it and I ended up taking home $110. I was totally flabbergasted and very happy. You never know what's going to happen on E-Bay.


----------

